# Handlers available for the 2011 NASS



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

**I hope this is not a problem with the board to post this* *thread**

I just wanted to offer our assistance to anyone who is possibly seeking a handler for their dog, in the upcoming 2011 NASS in Virginia.
A couple of our Team handlers (including Carlos) will be available for some of the classes at the NASS. We are only competing with a few dogs this year....
If you would like to take advantage of our excellent, professional handlers....please feel free to contact me.
Best wishes to all who have entered...and hope to meet many "new friends"!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish I could send you my puppy (8 mos) to train and show in the ring. Not that I think she would do that great, but something I would do locally with her here for fun. I am not able to take her to handling classes (recovering from surgery). Good luck at the show.


----------

